# LEES (Liverpool Exotic Enthusiasts Society)



## jadem23 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi everybody! 

just a brief reminder to those of you who've shown interest in an exotic
animal keepers meet in the Liverpool area, myself and Dean are organising
our first meeting for Liverpool Exotic Enthusiasts Society (LEES) which
will be held on the Saturday 13th of October so if it's not already in 
your diary, it's time to get your pencil out!

We haven't previously mentioned a venue but we can now confirm that the
meeting will be held at The Conference Centre @ North Mersey Business Centre,
Woodward Road, Knowsley Ind. Park, L33 7UY from 7.30pm

We're really looking forward to it now and can't wait to see you all there!!
please remember you cannot bring anything classified under the Dangerous Wild Animals act.
any animals being brought must be securely contained (rubs etc) and must have been in your 
possession for a minimum of 6 months to prevent the spreading of any unknown nasties!

again, see you all on 13th!

Jade and Dean


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Good luck, I hope it's the 1st of many.


----------



## jadem23 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you Pauline Hun!
Appreciate it 
We hope so too! X


----------



## jadem23 (Jan 5, 2011)

Log in | Facebook


----------



## jadem23 (Jan 5, 2011)

Bump.... This is tomorrow guys! 
Hopefully see you there!


----------



## MICKYP (Nov 27, 2010)

looking forward to the meeting tonight :2thumb:


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing everybody too Mick!
will be good to see all the Stoke crew! :2thumb:


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

*Signature*

I think somebody must oppose the right to a signature.. mine keeps miraculously deleting itself...


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

back again..


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

*First meeting last night!*

I would just like to thank everybody who came to our first LEES meet last night,
we were pretty nervous as to whether anybody would turn up!
as it happens, we had over 34 people turn up for our first meeting(we lost count after that!) , which in our eyes is a fantastic result for a first meeting!

On behalf of Myself and Jade, again, thanks to those who made it last night!
for those of you who didn't manage to get there, you're welcome to join us on 
Saturday 10th November for our next meeting!! :2thumb:


----------



## MICKYP (Nov 27, 2010)

well done to u both for your hard work it paid off and was a great night hope to see more and more people attend it for you:2thumb:


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks mick!  hopefully the meet will grow and grow


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

Yay, glad to hear it went so well, gutted I couldn't be there!!  Is the facebook group down btw as I can neither see nor access it =/


----------

